# And, another segmented bowl



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Cherry, Pau Amarelo, Padauk with a floating base to allow for wood movement.

Thx for looking


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's fantastic! Really a beautiful piece


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's Amazing! I hope to soon try a segmented bowl out of all my cut offs.


I do have a question though. I like to cut out the silhouette's of animals like deer and fish,with my scroll saw, and was wondering about putting one is the bottom of a bowl. Your bowl reminded me of this. Do you think this is possible? I know it would be hard to get a good tight fit but I like a good challenge.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I was proud of my goblet until I saw this. This piece is just amazing. You have great skills. You should be very proud of this. Just wow!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow that is just a beautiful piece.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just plum awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> That's Amazing! I hope to soon try a segmented bowl out of all my cut offs.
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. I like to cut out the silhouette's of animals like deer and fish,with my scroll saw, and was wondering about putting one is the bottom of a bowl. Your bowl reminded me of this. Do you think this is possible? I know it would be hard to get a good tight fit but I like a good challenge.


Yes, that is very doable, both in a solid wood bowl and a segmented bowl. Do a search on my threads posted, there is a Chippendale chair project that shows exactly how to do the hardwood inlays.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Yes, that is very doable, both in a solid wood bowl and a segmented bowl. Do a search on my threads posted, there is a Chippendale chair project that shows exactly how to do the hardwood inlays.


I think mechanically I can see how its done. But the intricacies shown on this piece are far above my current skill level. 

Its interesting when looking at the excellent work of others in that it falls in a number of different categories. Some are made with techniques and applications that are mind blowing, well above what I can currently do. Others are actually rather simple but the simple elements are done with such fine skill and detail that they grab you with their artistic quality as well as craftsmanship. This is one of those. There's no rocket surgery involved but the fine detail and application of skill are amazing. 

I see in alot of segmented pieces a lack of visual appeal. Its like "this is how many different pieces I can make a bowl out of". To the point, many segmented bowls I see on Youtube videos and what not. 

This one brings all the elements together. I hate to wax poetic but this piece is worth it. I showed my wife and she agreed. This is the right and proper application of segmentation technique, at least, from my novice point of view.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Yowsa! That is really nice!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's sick !!!!!!
Thumbs up.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Totally awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

